# Almost JPRL but not quite.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

After 4 generations of selective breeding. I finally have one that is almost at par with the JPRL. I originally have a few JPRL grade A, but accidentally crossed with a group of golden gene CRS. The next 3 generations after that was a complete disaster as it's completely butchered. The white was either pink or creamy coloured. But after 4 generations of selective breeding, I was able to finally pull at least one out of the gene pool that is at par with the original.
Now if I can only have a few more of these, then I'll finally be able breed out the red squiggle and start my own line by refining the genetics so that it breeds true; which I think may require quite a few generations of inbreeding.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

The SSS (i believe) on the right side looks very nice. prl?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I was wondering about that too. I've never seen a perfect PRL SSS in my tank before though. So I kind of doubt that it is. Being unfocus might hid the inperfections. Check out the wine red CRS link. The white on that little guy looks like it glows. That is a clear traint of the JPRL that I used to have. The white on the body is consistently the same as the white on the head. It's a thick white, with almost no holes/blotches. Although as they age, the imperfection tends to show more.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

